# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خستگی های متوالی

## saeid97

سلام
بعد از چند ساعت مطالعه ؛ دچار خستگی و بی حوصلگی میشم
مثلا بعد از 40-50تا تست ریاضی زدن خسته و بی حوصله میشم
به نظرتون چطوری میشه جلوی این خستگی ها رو گرفت؟

----------


## rozhi

خب مسلما اگه پشت سره هم یه درس اختصاصی یا عمومی بخونی خسته میشی...

من این کارو کردم جواب داد....همین 50 تا تست ریاضی رو 2تا 25 تا میزدم....بعد بینش یا تست قرابت میزدم یا ارایه یا لغت زبان..!ینی عمومی بین اختصاصی

----------


## saeid97

> خب مسلما اگه پشت سره هم یه درس اختصاصی یا عمومی بخونی خسته میشی...
> 
> من این کارو کردم جواب داد....همین 50 تا تست ریاضی رو 2تا 25 تا میزدم....بعد بینش یا تست قرابت میزدم یا ارایه یا لغت زبان..!ینی عمومی بین اختصاصی


خب همینکارم میکنم
ولی خستگی مونده از ریاضی یا هر چی باعث میشه نتونم درس بعدیم درس حسابی بخونم و رو اونم تاثیر میذاره

----------


## salam55

بین مطالعه هاتون چقدر استراحت میکنید و هر مطالعه تون چقدر زمان میبره ؟

----------


## laleh74

منم همینطورم :Yahoo (2):  احساس میکنم کم خونی دارم بخاطر اونه.
بعد از 45دقیقه یا 1 ساعت دستمو میزنم زیر چونه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## saeid97

> بین مطالعه هاتون چقدر استراحت میکنید و هر مطالعه تون چقدر زمان میبره ؟


به خاطر فشردگی برنامه هام ؛ حدود2-3 دقیقه
بین1.5 تا 2 ساعت بسته به درسش متغییره
بعد از حدود 3 ساعتم یه ربعی استراحت میکنم

----------


## laleh74

> بین مطالعه هاتون چقدر استراحت میکنید و هر مطالعه تون چقدر زمان میبره ؟


فک نکنم ربطی به اون داشته باشه...انگار بیماریه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeid97

> منم همینطورم احساس میکنم کم خونی دارم بخاطر اونه.
> بعد از 45دقیقه یا 1 ساعت دستمو میزنم زیر چونه


کم خونیم دارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeid97

> فک نکنم ربطی به اون داشته باشه...انگار بیماریه


دستتون درد نکنه  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## laleh74

> کم خونیم دارم


از اول بگو دیگه...بخاطر همونه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeid97

> از اول بگو دیگه...بخاطر همونه


تا الان دنبال راه واسه خسته نشدن بودم ؛ از الان باید دنبال درمان کم خونیم باشم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr Sky

به این چند تا نکته دقت کن مشکلت برطرف میشه:
1-بیشتر از 13ساعت در طول روز نخون
2-هر یک ساعت و نیم ..نیم ساعت استراحت کن
3-هر نیم ساعت5 دقیقه  استراحت کن
4-بعد ناهار تا یک ساعت استراحت
5-هفت ساعت خواب شبانه+نیم ساعت خواب بعد از ظهر
این فشرده ترین حالته درس خونده .اگه برنامت فشرده تر از اینه مطمهن باش موفق نمیشی ...خودتو گول نزن

----------


## Mr Sky

> تا الان دنبال راه واسه خسته نشدن بودم ؛ از الان باید دنبال درمان کم خونیم باشم


اینا دیگه بهانه واسه نخوندنه.....

----------


## saeid97

> به این چند تا نکته دقت کن مشکلت برطرف میشه:
> 1-بیشتر از 13ساعت در طول روز نخون
> 2-هر یک ساعت و نیم ..نیم ساعت استراحت کن
> 3-هر نیم ساعت5 دقیقه  استراحت کن
> 4-بعد ناهار تا یک ساعت استراحت
> 5-هفت ساعت خواب شبانه+نیم ساعت خواب بعد از ظهر
> این فشرده ترین حالته درس خونده .اگه برنامت فشرده تر از اینه مطمهن باش موفق نمیشی ...خودتو گول نزن


خب من روزی 9 ساعت درس میخونم ؛ این که شد همش استراحت  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## setarehshab

مگه پسرا هم کم خونی دارن  :Yahoo (4): 

شوخی میکنم

ادم معمولا سر اختصاصی خسته گیش بیشتر میشه من خودم سر ریاضی فیزیک

حالا من مشکل جدیدم تمرکزه
واقعا دارم نگران خودم  میشم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mr Sky

> خب من روزی 9 ساعت درس میخونم ؛ این که شد همش استراحت


برو روی کاغذ بنویس ...ببین همش استراحته؟؟؟
من با این روش هر روز 13 ساعت میخونم بدون خستگی

----------


## salam55

من خودمم زیاد خسته میشم اما از وقتی که به ازای هر یک ساعت 15 دقیقه استراحت میکنم خیلی راحت تر شدم و به جاش عمیق تر مطالعه میکنم و کمتر خسته میشم

----------


## Mr Sky

> مگه پسرا هم کم خونی دارن 
> 
> شوخی میکنم
> 
> ادم معمولا سر اختصاصی خسته گیش بیشتر میشه من خودم سر ریاضی فیزیک
> 
> حالا من مشکل جدیدم تمرکزه
> واقعا دارم نگران خودم  میشم


مشکل شما اینه که نمیخوای بخونی

----------


## setarehshab

راستش با خودم فک کردم شاید از مشاور کمک بگیرم بهتر باشه
بلاخره کسی ک تجربش از من بیشتره

----------


## laleh74

> تا الان دنبال راه واسه خسته نشدن بودم ؛ از الان باید دنبال درمان کم خونیم باشم


همه ی اینایی ک دوستان میگن درسته...اما کم خونی خستگی میاره
سعی کن درمانش کنی

----------


## rozhi

> خب همینکارم میکنم
> ولی خستگی مونده از ریاضی یا هر چی باعث میشه نتونم درس بعدیم درس حسابی بخونم و رو اونم تاثیر میذاره



*کلا ریاضی همینه خیلی خسته کنندس...اما یه درس اسون رو بذار بعده ریاضی...چون نمیشه ریاضی رو ول کرد..*

----------


## مهسابانو

تغذیه خواب مکان زمان استراحت برنامه و...
یه عالمه علت داره خستگی!
بهتره به یه مشاور کار درست مراجعه کنید هم درسشو خونده هم تجربه داره!!!
ولی من این مشکلو داشتم به مرور زمان رفع شد!!سه صفحه درس میخوندم سه ساعت گریه میکردم که خوندنم نمیاد!!!
یک چند روز استراحت کنید یهویی و به این فکر کنید بخونید موفق میشیدو نتایج خوندنو تنبلیو پشتکارو این چیزا!!خلاصه انگیزه پیدا کنید

----------


## venus95

> سلام
> بعد از چند ساعت مطالعه ؛ دچار خستگی و بی حوصلگی میشم
> مثلا بعد از 40-50تا تست ریاضی زدن خسته و بی حوصله میشم
> به نظرتون چطوری میشه جلوی این خستگی ها رو گرفت؟


بین درسای اختصاصیت یه عمومی انتخاب کن واسه مطالعه
مکان درس خوندن روهم جاهای متنوعی روانتخاب کن
تغذیت روهم قوی کن

----------


## Reza j

این نظر منه
من همیشه اول درسای محاسباتی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک را اول صبح میخوندم بعد درسای حفظی
چون اول صبح ذهنم برا این کار آماده تر بود

----------


## khaan

بخش عمده خستگی مال بیخوای و کم خونی و تغذیه نامناسب هست. به جای کارهای عجیب باید برنامه و سبک زندگیمون رو اصلاح کنیم.

----------


## Aguila Roja

> منم همینطورم احساس میکنم کم خونی دارم بخاطر اونه.
> بعد از 45دقیقه یا 1 ساعت دستمو میزنم زیر چونه


فارماتون مصرف کن

----------


## katayo0n

سلام به همه
اقایونی که تالاسمی مینور دارن ، در واقع نوعی کم خونی هست و همون علائم خستگی رو خواهند داشت.
یه ازمایش cbc مشخص میکنه که این مشکل هست یا نه
برای رفعش یه ورق قرص آهن+ اسیدفولیک ، کفایت میکنه. فقط اقایون زیاد مصرف نکنن که غلظت خون نگیرن
2- لطفا از داروهای اعصاب به هیچ عنوان استفاده نکنین
میوه و سبزی و صیفی و اب زیاد باعث سم زدایی بدن، و رفع خستکی و سنگینی ناشی از سوتغذیه میشه

فرستاده شده از SM-G313Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Black

کلا همگى يه چک آپ برين
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## katayo0n

> کلا همگى يه چک آپ برين


دقیقا
مخصوصا ازمایش تیروئید رو فراموش نکنین

----------


## sarabr74

منم خیلی خوابم میگیره بخاطر همین از درس خوندن بدم میاد 

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk

----------


## elena123

> سلام
> بعد از چند ساعت مطالعه ؛ دچار خستگی و بی حوصلگی میشم
> مثلا بعد از 40-50تا تست ریاضی زدن خسته و بی حوصله میشم
> به نظرتون چطوری میشه جلوی این خستگی ها رو گرفت؟


اگه هدف داشته باشید و آینده رو دیده باشید اینجور نمیشه.آینده منظورم لحظه های بعد از کنکور: اعلام نتایج، انتخاب رشته های دفترچه و.... اینم بدونید محاسبات کلا خستگی داره خشکبار زیاد مصرف کنید گردو پسته نخود کشمش و...

----------


## Mr Sky

البته مشکل تنها نحوه خوندن نیست موضوعات مهم دیگری توی بحث این خستگی ها دخیل هستن .که بخاطر همین عوامله که بعضیا شدید واسه کنکور میخونن ولی هیچی نمیشن یا کم میشن
مثلا استرس بیش از حد معمول.عصبی بودن.اختلال در ترشح هورمون ها.تغذیه بد"شیرینیجات و چربی زیاد خوردن".مشکلات روانی
این موضوعات و خیلی چیز های دیگه میتونه تعیین کننده تر از روش خوندن و ساعات مطالعه و منابع و این حرفا باشه ولی زیاد تو چشم نمیان متاسفانه

----------


## Catman

> سلام
> بعد از چند ساعت مطالعه ؛ دچار خستگی و بی حوصلگی میشم
> مثلا بعد از 40-50تا تست ریاضی زدن خسته و بی حوصله میشم
> به نظرتون چطوری میشه جلوی این خستگی ها رو گرفت؟



سلام
نیازی نیست از همین الان 50تا تست ریاضی رو بدون هیچ خستگی بزنین 50تا تست ریاضی اگر بگیم هرتست 2دقیقه میشه 100دقیقه.شما 100دقیقه رو به دوتا 50 دقیقه تقسیم کن بعد هر 50 دقیقه حداقل 5-10 دقیقه استراحت کنین تا مغزتون اکسیژن بگیره راندمان کارتون هم افزایش پیدا میکنه وخسته هم نمیشین.

----------


## jarvis

> سلام
> بعد از چند ساعت مطالعه ؛ دچار خستگی و بی حوصلگی میشم
> مثلا بعد از 40-50تا تست ریاضی زدن خسته و بی حوصله میشم
> به نظرتون چطوری میشه جلوی این خستگی ها رو گرفت؟


40 50 تا تست یاضی یعنی حدود 1 ساعت و نیم(اگه باحال بخونی) خوب هرکی باشه خسته میشه برو یه 15 دقیقه استراحت کن یه آب به صورت بزن و یه چای بخور ردیفی!

----------

